# magnesium or nitrogen deficiency .. ?



## Smeg (Oct 7, 2011)

hi all 
 OK here's a a few pics of my BigBlue strain ( got them as clones )
 they've been vegging for about 3 weeks now 
 I'm feeding them according to the canna grow chart 
 so I'm using canna A+B, rizotonic and  cannazym .... 







 my leaves look like they have a magnesium or nitrogen deficiency according to the sticky leaf chart posted 

 what do you guys think ? how can i treat this ?
cant understand why ive got this when im using Canna ..... 
thanks 
smeg


----------



## Dr.Drow (Oct 7, 2011)

very slight n def, plucking those leafs hurt her more than anything. youve done well so far add a tad of n with ur next watering, not your fault this happened some strains are just N hungry, for example jack Herer is a huge N eater and loves her cal mag just as well
nomnomnomnomnomnomnom


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 10, 2011)

Nitrogen is a mobile nutrient which means the deficiency would work its way from the bottom to the top and not from top to bottom like in the pics.  Make sure the ph is correct.  It seems the plant may be a little young for magnesium deficiency so I bet its your ph locking out certain nutrients(prob magnesium).


----------



## Alistair (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree with maineharvest.  Whatever, it doesn't seem to be serious.  Just make sure the pH is dialed in properly.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 10, 2011)

Agreed, It doesn't look like its suffering too bad, I would up the N for a watering, clean the bottom up and flower it, JMO.


----------



## Locked (Oct 10, 2011)

I wldnt be surprised if your ph is too high....I know on the rare occasion I try hydro my ph rises on me and my plants start getting this look. Cld also be a Cal/Mag pig and needs added Cal/Mag. Jmo


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm with HL on this. Ensure the PH is cool, but it looks like a cal/mg def.  You can almost see the leaves starting the "rust" look of a mg def.

Is that plant directly under the light? Plants under heavy light eat mg up big time.


----------



## Smeg (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks for all the replys guys ..... i have been checking my ph ..
after adding all my nutes its been about 5.7-5.9.   im growing in coco and hand watering them every 2-3 days atm , giving them about 2 liters of water .

ill recalabate my ph pen ... and its  feeding time tonight .

i have noticed that the lower leaves are now droping and curling down a  little ..... i try to take a few pics later 
thanks all 
smeg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 11, 2011)

I was just getting ready to ask you if you are growing in coco. That is most likely a cal/mag deficiency. That is a common problem in coco as there is an issue with some of the chems in the coco itself that causes it to suck up calmag quite a bit at first until it ballances itself. That is IMO the only downfall to using coco.

If you don't have liquid calmag get some. If you have liquid calmag make up a foliar feed solution with it and spray her right away then again after 12 hours. When you do your next feeding add some calmag to your feeding solution according to the directions on the bottle. I'm not sure how much calmag is in the Canna nutes so you may have to continue to add the calmag to the nute solution each time you feed to build it up. Since you are in a potfull of coco it may take a considerable amount to ballance it out, but as long as you are adding it each time, the plants should be ok.


----------

